# Fort Collins, Co



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

FTC Sucks! Move to Denver!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

go to the ark meet a kid named david schmitt in canon city. youll be boating everyday. royal gorge great playboating if natural river waves are your style or a big ass play park 30 minute down the road in peublo and 45 minutes the other way to salida and another 20 to bv


----------



## claywhiddon (Jun 14, 2006)

sounds like what you want is quite the fit for FC. College population, and the big t, poudre, and the rest of CO's sweetness. A lot of stuff is a drive, but there is some stuff relatively close and there are great sections of the big t and the poudre.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Fort Collins does not have good playboating


----------



## IkayakNboard (May 12, 2005)

Fort Collins has a young population, great bars, lots of women, and the Poudre is a great river. You don't have a playpark, but there are some great catch on the fly waves and a couple with eddy service. The Poudre offers everything from class II through V+, with a (somewhat) natural flow...so the season tends to be a little shorter than the Ark.

If you're looking for a good mix of boating and a social/night life, FC is a great town. If you're looking at boating only, there are better options...but they have limited night life and 5 guys to every 1 gal.


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

FORT COLLINS IS THE GREATEST TOWN ON EARTH! Breweries, College-kids, Great Bars (Barmuda Triangle... Rio, Steakout, Trailhead), Boating in the summer, bike to the bars, hikes, college football games.... Maybe a little boring in the winter as it is a drive to ski, but you always have Cameron for backcountry!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

jen84 said:


> FORT COLLINS IS THE GREATEST TOWN ON EARTH! Breweries, College-kids, Great Bars (Barmuda Triangle... Rio, Steakout, Trailhead), Boating in the summer, bike to the bars, hikes, college football games.... Maybe a little boring in the winter as it is a drive to ski, but you always have Cameron for backcountry!


Plus the raft guide women in the Fort are freaky and will satisfy your every desire!


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

Randy.... You are ridiculous! PS Want to go to Head for the Hills in Denver (the suckiest city in Colorado)... February 6th


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

fort collins is rad in the summer. perfect temps, beautiful women and fun night life. the poudre canyon is quite possibly the best river runners stretch in the state. excellent creeking and with good flows there is also excellent downriver play but... as far as playboating in general goes the poudre is not the place. an ideal summer schedule would be to hang in durango for the spring into early summer to hit the new mexico, western slope and the durango classics. then spend some time in glenwood springs to hit their new wave which is the best in the state at high water. stay there for a week and get it dialed while hitting the too many to mention creeks within an hour and a half of g-wood. then come up to fort collins to catch high water big south, joe wright and spencer heights. after that you'll know which city/town you like the best and spend the rest of the summer squeezing out what's left of the water.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

jen84 said:


> Randy.... You are ridiculous! PS Want to go to Head for the Hills in Denver (the suckiest city in Colorado)... February 6th


It's a date. I'll wear something clingy. Don't buy tickets. I'll get us on the list.

Fort Collins sucks. Move to Greeley. It's a boater paradise!


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Great,more dudes moving out here with other dudes.

In the words of the Malibu Police Chief--"Keep your ugly fuckin' goldbrickin' ass out of my beach community"


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Almost forgot. You're going to need a copy of this


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

Keep in mind that when they say the boating is great they mean great for a few months of the year and then kaput...better find something else to do. Coming from georgia where folks boat year round and go creeking after every heavy rain you will be disapointed by the semi-desert of Colorado.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Frank is right move to Georgia. We don't need any more people in the FTC. You keep talking about the women in the Fort, first of all did you ever stop to think that this guy is moving out here with a bunch of dudes cause he is gay? Shame on you all for assuming the "norm".
Second, all of the women in the Fort have been had, it was getting a little boring thats why I moved out. I get bored extremely easily you know. I am just waiting for a good crop of freshmen to come around, I think the 2010-2011 crop is shaping up to be a good one. Then I will make my glorious comeback.

P.S. If you are not gay, you should still move to Georgia, they have peaches. I had one once and long for that taste again.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

If you want a really sweet town and a boaters paradise - both for play and for hard core creeking, you should look no further than Broomfield, CO.


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

Randaddy said:


> If you want a really sweet town and a boaters paradise - both for play and for hard core creeking, you should look no further than Broomfield, CO.


 
Na, Farson, WY... It is the shee-yit. :twisted:


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Ya'll are crazy.....Pueblo fo' sho'. Best playpark in the state, 30 min. from the Gorge (which has great play at almost all levels), 2 hrs to BV, 3 to CB, 2 to Clear Creek, 2.5 to the Fort, 4 to D-go. And I NEVER have to deal with I-70 or stacked eddies.... Dig it. 

Forget about the ladies though....I got the ONLY female boater in town.

Seriously though.....prob. can't beat the Fort for everything you're looking for. G to G ratio, quality of such, Apres paddle, the Poudre. Although, if you're a serious park and play boater you might be disappointed with the drive to quality.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

yourrealdad said:


> P.S. If you are not gay, you should still move to Georgia, *they have peaches. *I had one once and long for that taste again.


You never had me.. I had you from hello.

Foco is so much better than Georgia.. Best place I've ever seen/lived in.

Hope to be back in 4-5 years.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

RiverWrangler said:


> Almost forgot. You're going to need a copy of this


Get that book. It's by far the best guide to CO rivers (and great reading material)!


----------



## afox (May 10, 2004)

If you're really into boating there are better cities with a young population and better boating nearby. The problem we have is a lack of water. The poudre is only boatable roughly may 15 to aug 15, many would consider that a stretch, unless you consider low water laps on the lower narrows. And it varies wildly with the amount of snow we get in winter. Some years the season is much shorter. The awesome Big Thompson season we enjoyed this season was a fluke. All of that water normally runs from estes park thru a canal to a powerplant north of boulder. They had problems with the powerplant and canal this year and thus had to "divert" a lot of water thru natural watercourses, probably wont happen again for awhile... If I were really into boating and looking to relocate id check out the wet NW, lots of cool cities with a young population and tons of boating all year round.


----------

